# Skatetapes/skateboarding



## cypocraphy (Jan 1, 2017)

Welcome To Hell.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 11, 2017)

I haven't thought of these in decades. My bro used to skate pro am and we got 411 VM tapes.

I could watch Rodney Mullen tear it up any day.


----------



## StarvingAutist (Jan 12, 2017)

only the second most embarrassing thing that tony hawk has ever done in his life.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 16, 2017)

I grew up with these vidya games and found skate tapes from them. This still hits me with nostalgia every time.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Apr 15, 2018)

_Video Days_, the _Citizen Kane_ of skate tapes. Plus, it's directed by a super-young Spike Jonze.


----------



## Twinkletard (Dec 4, 2019)

Resurrecting with this.


----------



## W00K #17 (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Rat Speaker (Dec 5, 2019)

Gaaaaay


----------



## Michael_Jordan_Peterson (Dec 13, 2019)

Bassomatic said:


> I haven't thought of these in decades. My bro used to skate pro am and we got 411 VM tapes.
> 
> I could watch Rodney Mullen tear it up any day.



mullen vs dae won song just constantly playing in the background whenever you walk into friends room. Watching skate videos to get hyped up in the morning for a long day of skating.


----------



## Twinkletard (Dec 16, 2019)

daewon was so fucking badass


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Dec 16, 2019)

I love skateboarding despite being pretty shit at it. I'm determined to get better though! I started learning on my dad's old board last year and was having a hard time, but one of the dudes at my town's skateboard museum highly recommended I get a longboard for what I do (cruising around and general transportation)

I bought a Playshion board despite the almost suspiciously low price since it had pretty good reviews as a beginner's board, and I've been having a great time on it. Only complaints that I see are that the bearings are kind of crap. 

I would like to be better on a standard board and actually learn tricks other than "not falling on my fucking face".


----------



## Sir Wesley Tailpipe (Jun 7, 2020)

I’ve been skating since 1979, and a couple of summers back I restored my 1988 Powell Peralta Lance Mountain with some new wheels and bearings and fresh grip tape. I can’t get out as much as I’d want to, but I still love to just cruise when I can.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jun 7, 2020)

does Camp Kill Yourself count? because I saw CKY before Jackass existed so I'm basically legally obligated to say that I saw CKY before Jackass existed


----------



## Meriasek (Oct 8, 2020)

I kinda had the urge to pick up skateboarding again (after not being near a board for [redacted] years), so I got one and I realized that I was shit back then and now I'm even worse. Tried riding to work, didn't go exactly great. Could still ollie after two attempts, though, but that was basically the extend of my skills from back then. But it's fun. I think there's a smooth concrete lot/basketball court behind my work, maybe I can practice there for a bit after hours, and visit the skatepark in the city.

Seems like there has been a bit of an increased interest in skateboarding during the Holocoof? Heard from several people that quite a lot of folks picked up skateboarding anew or again in this time. Guess it makes sense, you get to move outside and with friends but it's also easy to keep your distance.

/edit: I'm also growing my hair out again and play in a band, so I kinda feel like a teen, except I'm an adult with a ton of disposable income, so I don't need to beg my parents for a WalMart board or a slightly better guitar amp and can just go out and buy whatever the fuck I want. Being an adult is awesome.


----------



## Idiotron (Oct 8, 2020)

I'm a bboy and there were these skateboarding/bboy meme videos going around the internet a few months ago.
Maybe you sk8ter bois will like them:


----------



## Buck Mullet (Oct 8, 2020)

Meriasek said:


> Seems like there has been a bit of an increased interest in skateboarding during the Holocoof? Heard from several people that quite a lot of folks picked up skateboarding anew or again in this time.


Gonna sperg for a bit here. I probably wouldn't have bought my first skateboard in 20 years if it weren't for the Kung Flu, so uh, thanks China. I skated for about 13 years, until long story short, I ate shit and my board fell in a river. This was in my mid-twenties, and with my homies slowing down or moving, working a lot, and living with my girlfriend I'd cut back on skating anyway, so getting a new setup was less of a priority than it would have been as a teenager.

So I stopped pretty abruptly, and while I eventually scored a hand me down and tooled around a few times, basically the only skating I did was playing Tony Hawk. There were so many companies and guys ripping harder than ever keeping up with the scene was overwhelming, and I tuned most of it out aside from watching X Games annually.

I wasn't very good, but I had a bag of tricks. Big daredevil stuff was way out of my wheelhouse, and I never had the hops to get on top of a handrail, much less the balls to  jump down more than 3 or 4 stairs. But damn, there's nothing like pushing as fast as you can and smoothly landing a shove it or kick flip... or eating shit just to get back up and try again.

But losing my job to the pandemic left me with a ton of free time, and I started watching skate vids on YouTube. I knew guys were super good, but shit from back right when I stopped was blowing my mind, and dudes from just the last ten years are killing it in ways I never dreamed of as a young skate rat. So out of nostalgia I bought a full setup, a longboard with a shape circa '90-91, and set wheels down for the first time since 2000.

Immediately I realized that I was going to have to relearn to push. Back in the day I pushed mongo, that's how I learned before I actually saw any video or skated with anyone. I caught some shit for that a few times, but I didn't care, it felt natural. But all these years later I realized that I was literally jumping onto my board and repositioning my back foot doing so, and pushing like that now is fucking terrifying. So I messed around on the back patio for a bit before I knew I had to shit or get off the pot, and hit the streets.

I tried to go down some mellow hills in my suburban neighborhood, but holy shit, it's crazy how much confidence and board control I used to have compared to now. Even approaching speeds I didn't blink at then is scary as fuck, all I can do is stay on. There's no pushing to speed up, slowing down, stopping or carving. Fearing getting hit by a car, I found a dead end street that had a pretty good decline  so I took a chance and rolled down. Dragged my tail before I sped up too much, and made it to the bottom unscathed. Felt so good i pushed my luck, and started again from the top and pushed a couple times to start. This second attempt was more thrilling, I got the wobbles halfway down and carved very widely both ways. As I neared the bottom I realized there was no way I could turn as sharply as I needed to negotiate around the circular dead end, and I was headed right at a mailbox,  so I stepped off thinking I could run it out. Wrong. I ate shit hard, and tore up my elbow and knee, while bruising my hip pretty good. Luckily I was bloody but not broken. Honestly it felt fucking great hearing and feeling the asphalt tear my flesh off, like I was a teenager again.

So that's where I'm at, just pushing around. No tricks besides maybe a power slide or 180° nose pivot. The memory of how to ollie is there, but not the muscle. Even stamping down the board with my front foot on flat ground feels like I'm going to die, but I'm glad I picked it back up. Never had any illusions it would be where I left off when I could double kickflip and nose manual-shove-manual all day, but I'm having fun and that's what counts.

I know this has been all "Cool story bro" but if you skate you know, and if you used to, get on one again, you won't regret it.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 8, 2020)

The lockdown was amazing for riding in my area, my town closed several roads leading to the beach to all vehicle traffic so I could ride on roads that normally I have to watch for cars on. My town has an annual skateboard race and the road closures were almost exactly the course that race takes. Unfortunatly the race was cancelled this year but I'll be ready next time! I really only cruise around still, but I've been riding a standard board more and not just my longboard. I bought some 60mm 78a Slime Balls wheels and I love them so much. My dad's old board had smaller wheels that would be better for trick riding but not good for cruising on the rough ground I sometimes have to go over. I'm so much more comfortable riding around now, I love it. I need to not be such a pussy about trying to learn actual tricks or even just going down slightly too scary of a slope. I spent maybe an hour yesterday at the skatepark just learning to kick turn, if I gotta do shit 5000 times to learn then that just how I gotta do it!


----------



## Buck Mullet (Oct 8, 2020)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> if I gotta do shit 5000 times to learn then that just how I gotta do it!


That's how it's done. Kickflips. It probably took me a few years and thousands of attempts between being able to jump and make the board flip to landing them occasionally to feeling like I had them wired and could do one as fast as I could push.


----------



## Meriasek (Oct 9, 2020)

I could never even get the hang of kickflips back then. Also pushed mongo back then, so I'm also pratically relearning to push in the first place. There was never much of a scene in my home village, so for me it was hard to get into and learn, so it just dropped out of fashion with me and most of my friends after not that long. 
Now quite a few of my friends from school are hipsters who ride long- and penny boards, but I'm ethically opposed to that. So now I'm waiting for my girlfriend to move out to her own place again so that I have more time after work to just practice. 
The local skatepark isn't that far from me, so I think I'll go there to practice. Right now it's just hard to even push properly. I can still land an ollie or shoveit while standing, but fuck my life if I actually have to move. Ah well, gotta start at some point.


----------



## Buck Mullet (Oct 9, 2020)

Meriasek said:


> I can still land an ollie or shoveit while standing, but fuck my life if I actually have to move.


The most painful slam I ever took was practicing backside nose shove its (or switch fakie backside shoves if I want to get technical) standing still. Fell and went straight down on the point of my elbow, and it hurt so bad I didn't skate for a few days. Then less than a week later, with my elbow taped up, I did the exact same thing, right on the funny bone. This time though, the pain was so great I cried, my arm felt like it was on fire. It took all I had to drag myself inside and lay down and whimper, and for the next month I couldn't straighten out my left arm without excruciating pain. So my theory is it's better to fall moving forward so some of that energy is dispersed laterally, rather than it all impact at one point. Also, there's no shame in practicing how to slam. We used to run into the grass and jump up and fall or slide to learn how to bail without getting seriously hurt.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 9, 2020)

Buck Mullet said:


> The most painful slam I ever took was practicing backside nose shove its (or switch fakie backside shoves if I want to get technical) standing still. Fell and went straight down on the point of my elbow, and it hurt so bad I didn't skate for a few days. Then less than a week later, with my elbow taped up, I did the exact same thing, right on the funny bone. This time though, the pain was so great I cried, my arm felt like it was on fire. It took all I had to drag myself inside and lay down and whimper, and for the next month I couldn't straighten out my left arm without excruciating pain. So my theory is it's better to fall moving forward so some of that energy is dispersed laterally, rather than it all impact at one point. Also, there's no shame in practicing how to slam. We used to run into the grass and jump up and fall or slide to learn how to bail without getting seriously hurt.


That theory sounds right, one of the things I've heard is that if you can roll during a fall that will distribute the impact better. I managed to do a pretty good roll after getting my wheels stuck (on a flowerpatch of all things!) and got up unscathed. A few weeks ago I hit a pebble on the road and fell in such a way that the full impact went straight to my left knee and my palms. Not the proudest fall, but I was pretty proud of that bruise.


----------



## Meriasek (Oct 10, 2020)

True enough. Once I can comfortably roll and push again, I'll certainly won't do too much shit standing still anymore


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Oct 10, 2020)

As someone who used to surf I always saw skaters as lame poser types.


----------



## Billy "the Bot" Bobson (Oct 10, 2020)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> That theory sounds right, one of the things I've heard is that if you can roll during a fall that will distribute the impact better. I managed to do a pretty good roll after getting my wheels stuck (on a flowerpatch of all things!) and got up unscathed. A few weeks ago I hit a pebble on the road and fell in such a way that the full impact went straight to my left knee and my palms. Not the proudest fall, but I was pretty proud of that bruise.


Aikido is a joke of a martial art, but it will drill into you the importance and technique of rolling (or really just tumbling). It's a skill that has become surprisingly useful in my own life, despite never getting into a fight. Basics of it were to throw up your dominant arm in front of your face (like hugging a barrel), throw your legs behind you and tuck your head just behind your arm, roll onto your shoulder but let the momentum of your legs roll over the rest of your shoulder. It's hard to explain, and it's been a long time since I've had to do it correctly. Maybe want to implement a kick-off from your board so that it doesn't smack you in the face.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Oct 17, 2021)

Skated again today for the first time in ... 27 years. 
Didn't hurt myself. 
Went down the skatepark and did a frontside grind in the deep end. 
Not as graceful as I used to be but at least I wasn't rollerblading.

There was a few kids there rollerblading.Why? Were their scooters broken??



Gordon Cole said:


> _Video Days_, the _Citizen Kane_ of skate tapes. Plus, it's directed by a super-young Spike Jonze.


Shackle Me Not & Hocus Pokus are the Citizen Kane/gone with the wind of skate videos. 


Sir Wesley Tailpipe said:


> I’ve been skating since 1979, and a couple of summers back I restored my 1988 Powell Peralta Lance Mountain with some new wheels and bearings and fresh grip tape. I can’t get out as much as I’d want to, but I still love to just cruise when I can.


I saw they had reissue decks going past a skate shop today so I bought one. It was high comedy all round in the skate shop. Not often you can point to old photos of yourself on the shop wall LOL. I asked if I was still on the shop flow team but yeah apparently it's changed owners 4 times


XYZpdq said:


> does Camp Kill Yourself count? because I saw CKY before Jackass existed so I'm basically legally obligated to say that I saw CKY before Jackass existed


CKY was fucking tops. They shoulda just put that shit on mtv


Buck Mullet said:


> I know this has been all "Cool story bro" but if you skate you know, and if you used to, get on one again, you won't regret it.


I did today. Didn't eat shit either. I'm fully prepared not to be able to move tomorrow though 


Meriasek said:


> I could never even get the hang of kickflips back then.


I still can't kick flip. Never learnt. Can't be bothered.  


DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> As someone who used to surf I always saw skaters as lame poser types.


that's cool. some of the biggest faggots I've ever seen were shark bait fin dick arse punching surfers stripping off their wetsuits in the shower together.


----------



## BluntyBitch (Jan 5, 2022)

How after 40 years I’ve fallen in love with skateboarding again
					

It’s been a while since I’ve been out for a ride on a skateboard. Around 40 years, to be exact. Four whole decades.




					www.yahoo.com
				






Billy the Bot Bobson said:


> Aikido is a joke of a martial art, but it will drill into you the importance and technique of rolling (or really just tumbling). It's a skill that has become surprisingly useful in my own life, despite never getting into a fight. Basics of it were to throw up your dominant arm in front of your face (like hugging a barrel), throw your legs behind you and tuck your head just behind your arm, roll onto your shoulder but let the momentum of your legs roll over the rest of your shoulder. It's hard to explain, and it's been a long time since I've had to do it correctly. Maybe want to implement a kick-off from your board so that it doesn't smack you in the face.





MerriedxReldnahc said:


> That theory sounds right, one of the things I've heard is that if you can roll during a fall that will distribute the impact better. I managed to do a pretty good roll after getting my wheels stuck (on a flowerpatch of all things!) and got up unscathed. A few weeks ago I hit a pebble on the road and fell in such a way that the full impact went straight to my left knee and my palms. Not the proudest fall, but I was pretty proud of that bruise.


I can attest that whatever they are called, "judo" rolls and falls will stay with you and absolutely save your life. 
And they absolutely prevent injury, or at least being injured worse. 
Sometimes when I'm clumsy or trip, I have just gone down gracefully/rolled and popped back up before they even knew I "fell".
Sensei survived a motorcycle accident, tucked his head and rolled, did several summer salts. I got hit from behind while on a bike - while flying thru the air towards the ditch at a funny angle, tuckedmy head and rolled from shoulder to opposite hip and slapped the ground to splay and stop the inertia (luckily one roll was enuf)


----------



## XYZpdq (Jan 6, 2022)

BluntyBitch said:


> How after 40 years I’ve fallen in love with skateboarding again
> 
> 
> It’s been a while since I’ve been out for a ride on a skateboard. Around 40 years, to be exact. Four whole decades.
> ...


sounds similar to what wrasslin calls a "rolling bump"


----------

